# Black screen during video playback



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok im Running Windows XP Sp2 with a ATI Radeon 9600XT

Suddenly for no apparent reason my videos no longer playback. All Is ee is a black screen while sound seems to work perfectly.

This occured in windows media player so I downloaded crystal player and same thing. Same goes for any video playback online through websites.

I already tried re-installing video drivers and checking some settings.

Please does anyone know how I could possibly fix this??

PS this occurs for all types of video files avis, mepgs whatever. I also tried re-installing codecs to no avail


----------



## rebelmusic (Feb 5, 2005)

Your codecs are the problem. It's not that you are missing any, but there is two or more in your system that are causing problems with eachother. Uninstall all your codecs, and reinstall one by one. Try and think of the last codec you installed before the problem occured as that's probably the cause of your problem


----------



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

well I had uninstalled all the codecs I could find in add/remove progs, start menu etc any place where codecs could be hiding??


----------



## rebelmusic (Feb 5, 2005)

And I take it the problem hasnt gone away? No, normally tempermental codecs would have been installed in a codec pack.

Could you do a Hijack this log for us so I can see if its something interfering?


----------



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok I did search for hijack this and created a log file here it is :

http://www.geocities.com/voltarii/hijackthis.log


----------



## rebelmusic (Feb 5, 2005)

For all to see 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:33:02 PM, on 8/9/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2, v.2135 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2135)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.40607\aspnet_admin.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\windows\system32\ncnzpymz.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\windows\system32\calc.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\Opera.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerArchiver\POWERARC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Misc\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.trader.ca/search/searchmenu.asp?categoryid=1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.qsrch.com/
O2 - BHO: sPeerObj Class - {00000097-7C67-4BA6-8B42-05128941688A} - C:\WINDOWS\speeryox.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ncnzpymz] c:\windows\system32\ncnzpymz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Norton SystemWorks] "C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\cfgwiz.exe" /GUID {05858CFD-5CC4-4ceb-AAAF-CF00BF39736A} /MODE CfgWiz
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## rebelmusic (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok...try the following

1: Go to your graphics card settings and restore all the defaults.

and if that doesnt work

2: Go to www.divx.com, download the latest version and install

then

3: Go to http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/format/codecdownload.aspx and download the codec pack.

If all this fails

4: Go to http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ , download the mdeia player and test a movie on it. If you get the same thing....then i'll have to think of something else.


----------



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

I did everything you said no results. Black screen still in WMP and in this VLC player.


----------



## rebelmusic (Feb 5, 2005)

OK, ill try and think of something else. Have you considered doin a reinstall?


----------



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

Re-install of what windows that requires format. I have so much stuff I can't safrifice.


----------



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

Am I screwed???


----------



## Costa (Aug 7, 2005)

You could always try to do a system restore to an earlier date.


----------



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

I disabled system restore a long long time ago...


----------



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok well I've given up I'm gonna go buy an external HD to backup my stuff format and re-install winxp.


----------



## lolo91 (Aug 25, 2005)

You might have to fiddle with the VLC video options - open Preferences, choose Video and disable Overlay Video Output. It works for me.
Check your graphic card and restore default values if changed.


----------



## voltar (Aug 8, 2005)

OMFG man! I went into VLC player and disabled the overlay video output and it works now on VLC player! Cool, but how do I make it work on other players.

Does this mean my vid card is deffective??


----------

